# Mondrian Van's



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Saw these in the store today and couldn't help myself. My kids think I'm crazy am I?

View attachment 148552


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Love the Mondrian frames, don't know that everyone will make the connection to the shoes


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Pretty cool. What store?


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I want one where did you get it from?


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

yes you are crazy but not because of the shoes. Kidding.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I seen a similar design by Nike too - but the nike "tick" kind of ruins it for me!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

These were bought at the Van's store in Orange County, CA. It would be my guess that any Van's store could order them if you wanted them.


----------

